# Scope of Hebrews 10:24-25



## mgkortus (Aug 26, 2015)

I know this text is often used to approach individuals who have neglected church attendance. My question though - what is the scope of "not neglecting to meet together?" Does this text apply to meeting with close friends one-on-one to discuss matters of faith? Is this a calling to maintain such friendships that stir us up to love and good works? Or does this refer merely to formal gatherings for worship?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 26, 2015)

μὴ ἐγκαταλείποντες τὴν ἐπισυναγωγὴν

Not abandoning the epi-synagogue.

This is speaking of Christian assembly.


----------



## mgkortus (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------

